# Portable Slingshot Target Backstop



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Please check out the video.






If you want one call "Lasting Creations" and mention that you saw the backstop on the Slingshot Forum.

251-267-2118 Tuesday - Friday 9:00 - 5:00 Central Time... Tell them that Perry Phillips referred you.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

You are so cool, you make ice jealous. Thanks, Perry!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That's a nice design and is very well made.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks great Perry, you picked a good material. Sunbrella canvas is one of the best. I worked for a canvas awning company for a while, we sold sunbrella almost exclusively. Dickson is another brand but sunbrella is the way to go.

Vinyl my be another very durable option.

Sunbrella should be plenty durable enough. Even waterproof for 5 years if you were to subject it to the elements

One more useless canvas fact: it has the equal sun proofing as SPF 35.

Again, great design!!!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

brainleak said:


> Looks great Perry, you picked a good material. Sunbrella canvas is one of the best. I worked for a canvas awning company for a while, we sold sunbrella almost exclusively. Dickson is another brand but sunbrella is the way to go.
> 
> Vinyl my be another very durable option.


I believe pricing will be very affordable on these. And vinyl is an option.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a GREAT design. I love it. You should sell them here .,.. for real.

Here is a link to the non mobile youtube video:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nevermind i heard on the video you can order these! Let me tell you I will be buying one of these when it stops snowing!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

This looks great. I have a simple version now. I hung up a clothes line and then took a heavy piece of fabric and sewed the bottom to create that "V" shaped trough. A piece of nylon cord tied to the end of the "V" and then to a rock on the ground keep it open. I tossed the fabric over a clothes line and held it up with clothes pins. The problem was that the fabric was so heavy that about half the ammo (3/8 steel) bounced out. A blanket on the ground helped me collect 95% of my ammo, but still was a bit of a pain. Then I found that a piece of cardboard clothes-pinned in front of the cloth (with the same clothes pins as the cloth) keep 100% of the ammo from bouncing. The cardboard also is a great spot for a paper target as well as a backstop for a can. It's so easy to put up and take down that I'm not too concerned about it not being waterproof, but this Sunbrella canvas or something similar would be much better (though probably not $10 in the scrap bin).


----------



## Spydermann (Mar 24, 2011)

How much are these?
Thank you!


----------

